
Apply HN: CaptionMagic – Create Professional Looking Captions on Photos with AI - hamiltonh
It’s difficult to to create good looking color captions on photos that are always clearly readable and harmonious with the photo.  CaptionMagic uses AI to automatically finds the best color, position and size for your caption on the photo and then allows you to customize it. It also ensures captions are readable by folks with all major forms of color blindness.<p>Here are a few examples: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;captionmagic&#x2F;<p>Here’s a quick demo of the app, please share your comments on the video in HN and how you think I can improve it (on a budget):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=h4VTpccuWq4<p>If you have an iPhone 6 or 5 you can download the app for free and try it out for yourself.  Note, it’s fun to add a caption in the app’s camera and see it update dynamically: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;captionmagic-finds-best-caption&#x2F;id1002961335 or search “CaptionMagic” one word. Please share your experience.<p>Over 2 billion photos are shared everyday from smartphones and this is a great way to enhance and share those moments.  It’s integrated with iMessage, Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat, Whatsapp, Pinterest and also useful for creating captioned photos for slides, blog posts, memes (e.g. imgur) and small business ads.  My business model is to give the app away to consumers for free and license the technology to companies who would like to integrate the tech into their apps.<p>I have filed a fairly extensive patent application on it.  I’ve been working on this app (and its SDK) for 18 months full-time by myself, bootstrapping because I believe in and am truly passionate about mainstreaming this new technology.<p>I still need to spend time and focus on marketing. Please comment with any help or suggestions you have on any of these areas.<p>You can read more about my past startup experiences at:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;hamiltonhitchings<p>Thanks.<p>Hamilton
======
jenniferaea
I love this app! It allows me to add the caption on pictures very conveniently
and then upload them on to social media channels without worrying that the app
might degrading the quality of the pictures. I even can add the caption in
preview camera mode before taking the photos. Awesome. 5/5 stars!

------
ryporter
Cool app. Minor suggestion: In your tagline, you might want to use a word
other than "create". When I read that captions were created with AI, I assumed
that your app was writing the captions.

------
jwachira
This is totally awesome! I love the app; I always have a hard-time writing
captions on my photos! This is going to save my ass :)

~~~
hamiltonh
Thanks so much for the kind words. Color pickers have always been my nemesis.

------
afonsobarbosa
Awesome concept to integrate with big guys like Facebook or Instagram.

------
zenr
This is awesome. I love it. Are you planning for an Android version?

~~~
hamiltonh
Yes, I'm planning to add an Android version eventually.

------
sridevip
Nice APP that makes adding captions to photos super easy and fun.

------
helenav0101
Nice, the technology you built sounds cool!

